# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 2 config problem



## scottex (Dec 21, 2009)

So, I installed CoD2 on Windows 7 just after reformatting, and it all installs fine and the game works fine, however it doesn't create a config_mp... There's no players folder in the main folder, all that's there is IWD files, anyone know what the problem is or how to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 2 config problem*

Did you look in your My Documents folder, it might be in the folder called Games.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty 2 config problem*

If you can't find anything in the *My Documents* folder, go to the Cod2 folder, and click *Compatibility files* and see if theres anything.


----------



## scottex (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 2 config problem*



hasseli said:


> If you can't find anything in the *My Documents* folder, go to the Cod2 folder, and click *Compatibility files* and see if theres anything.


That was it ! Thank you very much sir.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty 2 config problem*

No problem mate.

Please mark this thread as *Solved* under *Thread tools*. Thanks!


----------

